# Long Time, No See. Some Pics Of Mine



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi

I have been out of touch with all the forums I visit of late due to illness, change of job and many other issues. Been an "interesting" year so far.

Here's a few pictures of my 3 over the past couple of months



























































































And one final mud magnet


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Just stunning!!
I have had the same this year - and have begun to miss the forums... so woop, here i am!!
Great to see you back and the pics are fabo - keep them coming!! 

Green blob for you! x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic photos! They are certainly mud magnets, aren't they?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww, there amazing, I love the first pic!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Glad to see you back hun. Your pics are always stunning, and them dogs are just freaking awesome!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning dogs..stunning pics.


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

What beautiful and happy dogs!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

you have some of the happiest looking dogs i've ever seen


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Your dogs are stunning


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs. How you liking the mkII?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, so clear, gorgeous dogs,


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

best pics ive seen all year


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Your dogs are very pretty, even whey are all muddy. Great pics!


----------



## tweetypie (Aug 31, 2009)

wow they are stunning.......do you show them?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome back Steve, love your dogs and i'm still shocked at how big jago is now. Great photo's as always


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Many thanks to you all for your kind comments on my three. They certainly do like the mud



Sypher said:


> Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs. How you liking the mkII?


Loving it. It is everything it was built up to be. Haven't used the video function yet but that is apparently very good also.



tweetypie said:


> wow they are stunning.......do you show them?


 No but I do work them. Beating mainly but Benson is showing signs of being a good peg dog so it may be a change of direction for him. He's only 14 months old so plenty of time to learn 'cause he will not be out this season.

Cheers everyone

Steve


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

2clumbers&aspringer said:


> Many thanks to you all for your kind comments on my three. They certainly do like the mud
> 
> Loving it. It is everything it was built up to be. Haven't used the video function yet but that is apparently very good also.
> 
> ...


Great looking dog's Can't wait for the start of the season


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've missed pictures of your gang. 
Stunning pictures of stunning dogs as allways 
They certainly bring a smile to my face - thx


----------

